# What engine is it getting?



## rostrow416 (Mar 17, 2008)

I received a brochure from the VW dealer I purchased my cars from and it briefly mentions the Routan. Available in Fall 08 with an available 297 hp V6 and 6 speed automatic. 
Chrysler doesn't have a V6 making that much power so is VW providing the engine?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: What engine is it getting? (rostrow416)*

There are two engine options... a 3.8 and 4.0V6 --- but not at that h/p rating.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: What engine is it getting? (rostrow416)*

3.8L - 197hp
4.0L - 251hp


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: What engine is it getting? (vwbugstuff)*

both Chrysler engines.


----------



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: What engine is it getting? (mhjett)*

i had a 4.0L pacifica and that thing moved, but guzzled the gas...approx 14mpg. the company i work for just got a 4.0L t&c and it has some punch to it as well.


----------



## Its a jetta17 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: What engine is it getting? (mhjett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhjett* »_both Chrysler engines. 

the entire vehicle is the town & country... you know this right. we need the DRB scan tool too, quite unfortunate for us to have to learn this chrysler stuff.. more money!


----------



## Iknowsecrets (Jun 7, 2008)

First of its a starmobile and it is ten times better then a 5051 0r 5052 and as far as learning new stuff, if your a tech for VW only you will wonder why you spent so much time tossing parts at a VW when you can fix the van first time in and forget about it. The van is all chrysler except for interior trim that is all VW along with the suspension which will be tuned by VW


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: (Iknowsecrets)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iknowsecrets* »_if your a tech for VW only you will wonder why you spent so much time tossing parts at a VW when you can fix the van first time in and forget about it.

Because you never read the repair manuals and did the tests?


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: What engine is it getting? (Its a jetta17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Its a jetta17* »_
the entire vehicle is the town & country... you know this right. we need the DRB scan tool too, quite unfortunate for us to have to learn this chrysler stuff.. more money!

The scantool is called a "StarScan". Pretty good tool for techs and very user friendly.


----------



## Iknowsecrets (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (joako)*

Ive done plenty of manual reading and test from VW and Chryslers manuals. I dont trust a half ass scantool with Guided Guess Fixing for a trouble tree.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (Iknowsecrets)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iknowsecrets* »_Ive done plenty of manual reading and test from VW and Chryslers manuals. I dont trust a half ass scantool with Guided Guess Fixing for a trouble tree. 

You said the white van may be yours...do you work for VW? If you do, does it make sense for you to degrade the product that pays your salary? Doesn't seem logical to me.


----------



## Dubstatic (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

im suprised they dont put the 2.0t


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (Hustle-DubS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hustle-DubS* »_im suprised they dont put the 2.0t


----------

